# Unknown small building.



## st33ly (Nov 24, 2011)

I've found a small old building on the edge of a field and next to a road. I have no idea what it is so I'm wondering if anyone could give me any ideas as to what it could be?

It might be nothing or it could be war related? I will get a pic tomorrow if I manage to find a safe place to stop.

Its an odd shape, It's square with one rounded edge like one of the edges of a castle if you get what I mean.

Hope this link works:

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=red...=hAWwPP9oRYHy6n7OxL_WOg&cbp=12,177.97,,0,3.41


----------



## phill.d (Nov 24, 2011)

I've just found this bit of info off the net.

Bm/C (Selly Oak) was the main serving station for all the CEGB (Central Electricity Generating Board) circuits. This was situated in Redhill Road just outside Kings Norton connecting their emergency control centre and their bunker. The bunker is situated amongst residential houses and appears to be a semi sunken structure, the ventilation and ducting can be seen but because of the large control centre all around it is hard to tell where the bunker ends.

http://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rc...sW4JTviLg&sig2=_C0mIvxDRKsQ0crshBYTfg&cad=rja


----------



## st33ly (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheers for that . I've always wondered what it is. I'll get some pics of it soon.

Could this be to do with the same thing? I'ts just abit further down the road.

http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=red...ingham+B38+8,+United+Kingdom&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=19


----------



## phill.d (Nov 24, 2011)

st33ly said:


> Cheers for that . I've always wondered what it is. I'll get some pics of it soon.
> 
> Could this be to do with the same thing? I'ts just abit further down the road.
> 
> http://maps.google.co.uk/maps?q=red...ingham+B38+8,+United+Kingdom&t=h&vpsrc=6&z=19


Possibly so, It seems quite a complex layout from what I've read. 
It's not my neck of the woods though, but I'm sure if you did an internet search a bit more info will come up on the place.


----------



## st33ly (Nov 24, 2011)

Ohh right well cheers fir your help


----------



## robbie1003 (Nov 24, 2011)

i still find it hard to believe how the internet has brought all this information available for all, its amazeing howmutch you can findout by pressing a few buttons. the latest google earth is fantastic for finding places and getting a feel of where you want to investigate. nice report and great feedback of info.


----------



## neill (Nov 24, 2011)

IT'S AN AIR SHAFT. used for contruction, and then the an air shaft for the canal tunnel which is directly below. This type of air shaft cap is common to all types of tunnels constructed at this time. It's even maked on the map - here's a link:

http://binged.it/uqKQ3H

I hope that enlightens you all,

N.


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 24, 2011)

There is an air shaft picture shown on Panoramio for Wast Hill Tunnel,but that is not the building shown in this thread as this is nearer the road !! I like the sound of the semi sunken electrical thingy !!!


----------



## st33ly (Nov 24, 2011)

Cheers for all the info. I've drove past it for many years but never until now have I really thought it could be of any interest.


----------



## st33ly (Nov 25, 2011)

I have some pics of it now. They might be of some interest so I'll post them here:


----------



## fluffy5518 (Nov 25, 2011)

VERY interesting !! It looks to be a more modern addition on the end of a Victorian tunnel vent !! Time to get the drain cover keys out !!!


----------



## phill.d (Nov 25, 2011)

Well the last shaft is going to look something like this inside.




Iron grip by phill.d, on Flickr


----------



## st33ly (Nov 25, 2011)

Cheers, I want to get in there now!


----------



## Engineer (Nov 26, 2011)

Think it's the canal tunnel vent shaft. I've travelled through the tunnel many times from Brum to Tardebigge, seem to remember one of the canal guides mentioning a steam driven vent fan from the days when steam tugs used the tunnel. Will have a look for details in the books.


----------



## st33ly (Nov 26, 2011)

I guess if it's a canal under there then I don't want to go down.


----------



## Engineer (Nov 26, 2011)

Awaiting info from the Worcs & B'ham Canal Society.


----------



## Engineer (Nov 29, 2011)

Info from British Waterways.

"I have been inside the building which we know as the fan house. As part of my job I have cleared some vegetation/ivy from the brickwork. 
Sadly there is little left of any fan or engine. There are no doors into the building and entry is by means of taking a ladder for either 
side.

The Rev.Alan White says in his book " Chronicles of the Cut" that the canal workers who lived in canal cottages at Hopwood adjacent 
to the public house would have "tended the gas engine" at the site. I have every faith in Alans research being correct".


----------

